# الحب : احتياج ام اختيار ؟



## the shepherd (13 فبراير 2012)

لا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ان الحب احتياج عميق داخل الانسان . فالانسان خُلق بسبب الحب و من اجل الحب ايضاً . و رغم عمق و اهمية هذا الاحتياج الا اننا احياناً نقرر الا نحب , ان نتوقف عن الحب . فنرفض منحه للاخرين او حتي استقباله منهم . نحيا كهاربين من مملكته .​ 
فنعود و نتسائل هل هو فعلاً احتياج لا نستطيع ان نحيا بدونه او دعنا نقل لا نستطيع ان نحيا حياة حقيقة و سوية بدونة ؟ ام انه محض اختيار حر يتعرض له الانسان و عندها يقرر موقفه من الحب ؟​ 
لعل هذا التشوه و اللبس نتيجه قصور في فهم جوهر الحب ​ 
يعلم معظمنا ان للحب انواع لكل منها غاية و طريقة مختلفة . منها ما هو حقاً احتياج و منها ما هو محض قرار . و ما نود طرحة ليس فقط اي الانواع احتياج و ايها قرار ؟ لكن ايضا لماذا هو احتياج و لماذا هو محض قرار ؟ ​ 
يتبع​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

اتنين فى واحد​


----------



## the shepherd (13 فبراير 2012)

marcelino  جميلة جدا اجابتك ينطبق عليها " ما قل و دل " وانا معاك طبعا ان الحب الاتنين في واحد علي حد قولك . بس الي انا عايز اتكلم فيه ليه احيانا بنحس اننا مش محتاجين نحب و ان الموضوع سهل جدا اننا نتجنب الحب . و احيانا تانية بنحس باحتياج عميق قوي و ان في رغبة عارمة بتدفعنا للبحث عنه .


----------



## the shepherd (14 فبراير 2012)

الحب كلمة غنية . لكننا غالبا ما نستخدمها ببساطة دون التركيز في كل معانيها .​ 

_و للحب انواع عديدة نحتاج اليها كلها . فهناك حب العشرة الذي قد يستطيع ان يجمع بين كل البشر . و حب الصداقة المبني علي الاتفاق و الانسجام . و هناك ايضا الحب الرومانسي و الجنسي الذي يربط الرجل و المرأة برباط قوي مكونا الاسرة و المجتمع . و فوق كل هذا يتربع الحب الغير مشروط علي عرش هرم الحب . فهو الذي يمكننا من ان نحب الانسان فقط لكونه انسانا . مهما كان جنسه او لونه او دينه . و ان فعل ما يرضينا ام يفعل ._​ 
يحتاج الانسان الي الحب لكي يتصالح مع ذاته . و كلما تصالح مع ذاته كلما استطاع ايضا ان يحب . ان الحب هو مصدر قيمتنا كبشر و بدونه نفقد هذه القيمة .​ 
" مقتبس من كتاب ما هو الحب ؟ د. اوسم وصفي "​ 


تقع المشاعر في منطقة وسطية بين العقل و الجسد . اذ يحرك العقل المشاعر و هي بدورها تحرك الجسد . وترتبط المشاعر بطاقة الانسان بشكل كبير جدا . و هي التي تجعل الانسان يشعر انه يعيش حقا . و لكن ليست لكل المشاعر نفس الحرارة . و كلما كانت المشاعر اقوي تؤثر علي الجسد بصورة اكبر مما يولد احساس اعظم بالاحتياج .​ 


و للتوضيح يمكننا تخيل المعادلة التالية​ 


الحب الرومانسي / الجنسي     :download:        مشاعر اقوي / احتياج / جسد​ 

حب العشرة _________   :download: ​ 

حب الصداقة_________                              :download:​ 

الحب الغير مشروط_____        :download:        مشاعر اضعف / اختيار / عقل​ 


و كلما ضعفت المشاعر قل تاثيرها علي الجسد و شعورنا بالاحتياج اليها . و علي سبيل المثال , يعد حب الصداقة من اقل انواع الحب من حيث الشعور بالحاجة اليه و هو اقرب الي العقل و القرار خاصة في مرحلة الرشد , و الدليل علي ذلك ان الرجل الراشد المتزوج و هو رب اسرة و لديه اولاد و يشعر بالاشباع الرومانسي و الجنسي , نادرا ما يشعر بحاجته الي الصداقة ( ليس دائما ولكن يكثر وجود مثل هذه الحالات ) . و ربما يشعر الانسان باحتياج اكبر الي حب الصداقة في مرحلة المراهقة و الشباب و ذلك بسبب عدم اشباع الانواع الاخري من الحب , و بسبب اهميتها في تكوين الشخصية في هذه المرحلة العمرية .​ 


و لذلك ايضا نادرا مانشعر باحتياج او شوق الي الحب الغير مشروط ( جميعنا يتمني الحصول عليه لكن لا احد يرغب او يشعر بحاجة في ان يحب جميع البشر محبة غير مشروطة ) و ذلك لانه غير مرتبط بالمشاعر . فالحب الغير مشروط هو حب مبني علي الارادة و الاختيار البحت دون اي تاثير للاحتياجات او المشاعر .​ 


و يقول المفكر المسيحي" سي. اس. لويس " عن هذا ​ 


ان الله عندما غرس جنة عدن .خلق الانسان علي راسها ليحفظها و يرعاها . خلق الله الانسان فوق الجنة و كان الله فوق الانسان .و عندما غرس الله في الانسان الحب و انواعه ليذهر و يثمر . جعل فوق تلك الانواع الارادة الانسانية ( التي تمكنه من ان يحب محبة غير مشروطة بغض النظرعن مشاعره ) لتحفظها و ترعاها . حتي تصبح حديقة غناء بدلا من ان تكون ادغالا موحشة تسكنها وحوش الانانية و الشهوة و الاستغلال .​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2012)

مين قال اننا مش فى حاجة اننا نحب كل البشر ... لو محبينهمش هنستحملهم ازاى ؟ببساطة مش هنقدر نستحمل غلطاتهم ولا عيوبهم ولا هنعرف حتى نعيش وسطهم ....لكن حب الصداقة و الحب الجسدى مش عارفة بصراحة بحس انهم اقل قدرا من الحب الغير مشروط و الى حد ما ممكن الاستغناء عنهم حتى لو الموضوع متعب شوية من غير اصدقاء بس ممكن نعيش من غيره لكن من غير ما نحب بشر نعيش ازاى ؟


----------



## the shepherd (14 فبراير 2012)

اوك انا معاك و موافقك علي الي انت بتقوليه بس انا الي بتكلم فيه انه في انواع بتبقي ملحة علينا اكتر . يعني الواضح ان الناس كلها بتشتكي من الفراغ العاطفي و انهم وصلوا لمرحلة انهم هيموتوا و يحبوا حب رومانسي و نفسيتهم تعبت من قلته و كدا . نبص بقي علي الحب الغير مشروط بغض النظر موجود او مش موجود هو مش ملح زي الحب الرومانسي علشان هو زي ما قلت مش مرتبط قوي بالمشاعر ( يعني من الاخر مش بشتكي صبح و ليل اني مش عارف احب الناس محبة غير مشروطة لكن بشتكي اني مش لاقي جيرل فرند


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

من يحبك يشعرك بفائدة وجودك بحياته ، بعالمه ........ يشعرك بأهميتك عنده   .... نعم هذا ما يحتاج له أي انسان .......... فالانسان يحب الكثير والكثير  من البشر ........ لكن من يحبه هو ؟ من لا يستطيع العيش بدونه ؟ من يخسر  بعدم وجوده معه ؟ ......... ذاك هو الحب الذى يحتاجه الانسان بحياته لكى  يشعر بقيمته فى الحياة . 

لكى يشعر بانه مرغوبا فيه ........ لكى  يعتقد انه شمس تنور حياة أحدا ما ....... ان غابت يموت بغيابه ......... ان  لم يجد الانسان هذا الحب ، لم يجد هذا الشخص الذى يحبه ، ما هو شعوره اذا  ؟!!!

يشعر انه فى ظلام دامس ....... حياة بلا روح ........ حياة  بلا أمل ، بلا هدف ، بلا نور .... انسان وحيد ، الموت له أهون عليه من تلك  الحياة ........ الموت هو مبتغاه وراحته وليست الحياة ........ ليس مهم ان  تحب ، ليس مهم ذلك . 

بل الاهم ان تجد من يحبك أنت ......... تذكر : هذا ما يحتاج له انسان هذا الزمان .

يبقي الحب احتياج وليس اختيار


----------



## the shepherd (17 فبراير 2012)

بجد كلامك جميل جدا و انا مقدرش اعترض عليه . اكيد كل البشر محتاجين للحب بس السؤال الي بيطرح نفسه انه نوع من الحب اهم ليك او انه نوع هو الي عندك جوع اعظم ليه ؟  . و الفكرة الي انا بطرحها ان رغم انه احتياج لكن عقلنا و ارداتنا بتلعب دور كبير فيه . و زي ما قلت احيانا بيضعف احتياجنا لاحد انواع الحب  وبتقل لنوع اخر او تزيد دة بقي بيتوقف علي اية ؟ . و احيانا بنقرر ان نتوقف عن حب الاخرين . هي دي الفكرة ان ارادة الانسان و عقله هي المتحكمة في مشاعره .


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

*و احيانا بنقرر ان نتوقف عن حب الاخرين . هي دي الفكرة ان ارادة الانسان و عقله هي المتحكمة في مشاعره *

*في الحقيقة مش فاهمه السؤال بالظبط *

​


----------



## the shepherd (17 فبراير 2012)

انا قصدي لو الحب احتياج صرف ( صافي ) مكنش هنعرف نقوله لا ابدا . فزي ما قلت الحب انواع . في انواع بتبقي احياجاتنا ( المشاعر ) فيها كبيرة قوي فمش بنعرف نقولها لا بسهولة و بنفضل دايما بندور عليها علشان نحس بالشبع . وانواع تانية احتاجاتنا ( المشاعر ) فيها اضعف فبنقدر نقولها لا بسهولة و ممكن نعيش فترة كبيرة مش محتاجنها او بمعني ادق مش حاسيين بحاجتنا ليها .​


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

اه فهمت بس اكيد كل ده بيرجع لشخصية الانسان ومدي احتياجه لهذا الحب


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

> بل الاهم ان تجد من يحبك أنت ......... تذكر : هذا ما يحتاج له انسان هذا الزمان .


*بتفق جدا مع المقولة دى*
*موضوع شيق ومتابع
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2012)

الحب هو الحياة وبدون الحب كانت تبقى الحياة بدون طعم واجمل حب هو حب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا خلق عقلى قبل قلبى يعنى افكر صح اختارصح علشان بعد كدة متعبش وقلبى يحب صح ومجبش التعب لنفسى . القبول دى بداية لخلق المشاعر ثم ..... الحب لان من غير الحب مينفعش الاتنين يعيشوا مع بعض والحب مش مجرد شوية مشاعر وكلمتين حلوين . العقل مهم ولية دورة والفلب مهم ولية دورة والقلب تابع للعقل وليس العقل تابع للقلب . ومينفعش ابنى حياتى على شوية مشاعر فى حاجات كتير مهمة لازم نفكر بيها بعقلنا لان اى اضرار بتحصل بعد كدة بنكون احنا السبب فيها بسبب عدم حكمتنا .


----------



## the shepherd (21 فبراير 2012)

بجد كلام حضرتك جميل جدا بس انا مختلف مع حضرتك في حاجة بسيطة ان الافضل مش ان القلب يتبع العقل لكن ان يسير الاثنان معا . او ان يبقي عند الانسان ما يسمي ب " المنطق الواعي " الي يخليه مدرك للصراع بين العقل و القلب و الاختلاف بين رؤية كل منهم للامور و يمكنه من التوفيق بينهم دون ان ينجرف في تجاه احدهم علي حساب الاخر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

*الحب احتياج لان الانسان دائم البحث عن من يحتويه ويفهمه فكما ذكرت هو خلق من الحب ومن اجل الحب واختيارالتوقف عنه وتجنبه ممكن ولكنه صعب لانه بالفعل يستطيع الانسان  ان يتوقف عن الحب بكامل ارادته فلا يهبه لاحد  ولا يستقبله من احد ولكن تكمن صعوبة هذا القرار ان للحب مشاعر لا اراديه قد تخترقك  ف لحظه لا تعطيك حتى الفرصه ف رفضها أو عصيانها أو حتى التمرد عليها
موضوع قيم وشيق
تقبل مرورى وتقييمى
يثبت
​*


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

*



الحب احتياج لان الانسان دائم البحث عن من يحتويه ويفهمه فكما ذكرت هو خلق من الحب ومن اجل الحب واختيارالتوقف عنه وتجنبه ممكن ولكنه صعب لانه بالفعل يستطيع الانسان ان يتوقف عن الحب بكامل ارادته فلا يهبه لاحد ولا يستقبله من احد ولكن تكمن صعوبة هذا القرار ان للحب مشاعر لا اراديه قد تخترقك ف لحظه لا تعطيك حتى الفرصه ف رفضها أو عصيانها أو حتى التمرد عليها
موضوع قيم وشيق
تقبل مرورى وتقييمى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*شكرا علي اطراء حضرتك" و اكيد علي التقييم و التثبيت "  . و شكرا اكتر علي مداخلتك و رايك الي بجد اثروا الموضوع و انا بتفق معاه جدا .*


----------



## كيرلس المحب (17 مارس 2012)

لا شك انا الله خلق هذا الشي بالانسان وهذا الشي الفارغ الذي نسعاء بملائه لا يقدر ان يملائه الي الله ونحنو نبحث عن الحب باشكال مختلفه واحينا يظن البعض يمكن ان يجد لهو بديل باشكال مختلفه زي الشهوه مثلان وهذا لا يملاء الفراغ الداخلي ولاكن كما ذكرت لا يملاء هذا الشي الي الله واقولها بكل ثقه ولا مانع من ان تحب ولاكن يكون حبك هذا مستمد من الله الذي يعطيك ان تحب والزواج في مفهومه الحقيقي هو اتحاد ولا يتحد الي من يحب


----------



## the shepherd (17 مارس 2012)

كيرلس المحب قال:


> لا شك انا الله خلق هذا الشي بالانسان وهذا الشي الفارغ الذي نسعاء بملائه لا يقدر ان يملائه الي الله ونحنو نبحث عن الحب باشكال مختلفه واحينا يظن البعض يمكن ان يجد لهو بديل باشكال مختلفه زي الشهوه مثلان وهذا لا يملاء الفراغ الداخلي ولاكن كما ذكرت لا يملاء هذا الشي الي الله واقولها بكل ثقه ولا مانع من ان تحب ولاكن يكون حبك هذا مستمد من الله الذي يعطيك ان تحب والزواج في مفهومه الحقيقي هو اتحاد ولا يتحد الي من يحب


 
*اكيد طبعا انا بتفق مع رايك . الله هو الوحيد القادر علي اشباع اعمق احتياجاتنا للحب . *
*و الله يستخدم اولاده " الاخرين " ليمدنا ايضا بالحب الذي نحتاجه .*
*و زي ماانت قلت بتحصل المشكلة لما بيتشوه فكرنا عن محبة الاخرين و نلخصها في صورة شهوة خالصه .*
*و دي الي بيقضي علي كل امل في اشباع احتياجاتنا الحقيقية و لا يتسبب الا في مزيد من الجوع و الاشياق للحب الحقيقي .*
*شكرا علي رايك الي اثري الموضوع *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,**.*

أمممم
ببسآطهـ آلله محبة
وآلحيآهـ فى حد ذآتهآ بدون آلحب بأنوآعهـ .. تفقد معنآهآ

ومع إنكـ أشرت إن آلعلآقهـ عكسيهـ بين قوهـ آلمشآعر وتأثيرهآ وبين قدرتنآ على آلإختيآر 
لكن من وجهـ نظرى إن آلبعد عن آلحب  " وليس آلبعد عن محبوب أو صديق أو شخص بعينهـ لظروف معينهـ "
يعنى كمبدأ
قد يكون إختيآر.. ولكن دهـ لآ يمنع إنهـ إختيآربيبعد عن فطرهـ آلإنسآن آلقآئمهـ على إحتيآج آلحب


وشكراً على آلموضوع آلمميز


*.،*
​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,**.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك علي مشاركتك برأيك الرائع ​ 
نعم لا حياة خارج فردوس الحب . فلاجله خلقنا الله و من اجله .
فكرة قوة المشاعر و الاختيار تظهر بكل وضوح و بساطة في عدم قدرتنا علي تنفيذ الوصية . 
" احب عدوك و احسن الي مبغضك " 
فنحن للاسف كثيراً ما نكره اولئك المسيئين . و ذلك كما سبق و اشرت لان ما انا مطالب به تجاههم هو محبة غير مشروطة 
و هي غير مدفوعة بقدر كبير من المشاعر و لكنها تقوم علي اختيار بحت , اختيار لا نود القيام به .
و هو عكس ما نراه في علاقات الحب الاخري ( الايروس و الفيليا )
فنتحمل الالم و الاهانات و التعديات احياناً من اجل ذلك الشعور ( المشاعر ) الجميلة القوية جداً التي تدفعنا تجاه الاخر .​ 
اما عن ان الاختيار يبتعد بالانسان عن الفطرة التي جبله الله عليها فأحيك و بشدة علي استخدام تلك الجملة الرائعة ​


----------

